
On Having Enough Socks - mighty-fine
https://www.gwern.net/Socks
======
eudora
I'm stunned that Samsung tab a survey about socks to launch a new washing
machine

------
Quipunotch104
Aha turns out the quest to build an AI dictator is just a desire to have a mom
look after your stuff again.

